# 2002 nissan sentra gxe power steering bypass



## whitefobangr (Nov 13, 2020)

Wanted to know what belt i would need to install in to bypass power steering pulley. Has anyone else attempted this with success ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If your engine is a QG18DE, unfortunately the power steering pump contains the belt tension adjuster. You would have to find a belt that would fit *very tight* between the water pump pulley and the crank pulley; it would be nearly impossible to install such a belt. 







's it's impossible to bypass the power steering pulley.

If your engine is a QR25DE, it uses a very long serpentine belt with a separate auto tensioner. If you study the following picture, you'll see that you'll have to find a much shorter belt and to make sure it's sitting on the proper side of the water pump pulley; you don't want the water pump turning the wrong way. If you do find a belt, you want to make sure the auto tensioner indicator is showing that it's sitting in the proper position.







look at


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't see it being done on the QR25DE without having the belt slip. On the QG18DE, you'd have to find the perfect size belt and install it by riding it onto the pulley while turning the crank clockwise and you would have no means of adjustment. If the pump is bad and you can't afford a new one, I'd get one from a junkyard. They usually don't fail outside of the occasional seal or gasket leak.


----------



## whitefobangr (Nov 13, 2020)

rogoman said:


> If your engine is a QG18DE, unfortunately the power steering pump contains the belt tension adjuster. You would have to find a belt that would fit *very tight* between the water pump pulley and the crank pulley; it would be nearly impossible to install such a belt.
> View attachment 6862
> 's it's impossible to bypass the power steering pulley.
> 
> ...


Yeah unfortunately it’s the 1.8L my ps pump has been giving me issues so i thought i might just bypass the pulley and be done with it. very helpful and useful information btw thanks a lot.


----------



## whitefobangr (Nov 13, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> I can't see it being done on the QR25DE without having the belt slip. On the QG18DE, you'd have to find the perfect size belt and install it by riding it onto the pulley while turning the crank clockwise and you would have no means of adjustment. If the pump is bad and you can't afford a new one, I'd get one from a junkyard. They usually don't fail outside of the occasional seal or gasket leak.


It started getting stiff when its near lock and the belt whines too. Most notable when doing doing u turns or any sharp turns that require i turn the wheel more than 360 degrees


----------

